# Question



## Scrap (Jun 30, 2010)

Might be a dumb question,but,Are all Cuban cigars longfillers?
Scrap


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Scrap said:


> Might be a dumb question,but,Are all Cuban cigars longfillers?
> 
> Scrap


Nope.. JLP and Quints aren't..

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

https://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/

Good place for info.


----------



## Scrap (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks Dave,
Great site!
Scrap


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Scrap said:


> Might be a dumb question,but,Are all Cuban cigars longfillers?
> Scrap


....and if you buy them at the beach....they are very short fillers (and some additives)


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

zcziggy said:


> ....and if you buy them at the beach....they are very short fillers (and some additives)


Short & curly!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> Nope.. JLP and Quints aren't..


Right, all Jose L. Piedro and all Quinteros are short filler.

There are also a few individual short fillers in other lines:

Fonseca Delicias
La Flor de Cano Petit Coronas and recently discontinued Selectos
Por Larranaga Panetelas
Rafael Gonzalez Panetelas Extra

Plus all ICT machine-made cigars, including:
All Minis
All Clubs
All Puritos, including popular ones such as Cohiba Shorts, Montecristo Puritos, and Partagas Chicos
All Guantanameros, Belindas, and Troyas

OTOH, you'll still see some lingering Internet confusion/misinformation about a number of previously short-filler machine-made cigars from HdM, H.Upmann, Partagas, Punch, and RyJ that were converted to long-filler handmade in 2002.


----------



## OldGringo (Jun 10, 2014)

And to further the discussion, do you really care? Other than the need to ash more frequently and the sputtering of tobacco bits from the head which really doesn’t bother me that much when I know going in that is a short filler.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

OldGringo said:


> And to further the discussion, do you really care? Other than the need to ash more frequently and the sputtering of tobacco bits from the head which really doesn't bother me that much when I know going in that is a short filler.


Right , they have their place and you know what you're getting. The crap leftover.. lol

I live on short fillers. To cure the bit of tobacco in your mouth thing, use a punch.

Sent from my bunker


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Scrap said:


> Might be a dumb question,but,Are all Cuban cigars longfillers?
> Scrap


The ones worth smoking are. :vs_laugh:
You get what ya pay for. :grin2:
Sometimes least ways! :vs_cool:


----------



## Flawlessly (Oct 3, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Right, all Jose L. Piedro and all Quinteros are short filler.
> 
> There are also a few individual short fillers in other lines:
> 
> ...


You are my dictionary 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Short & curly!


PUKE...vs_Serious!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> Right, all Jose L. Piedro and all Quinteros are short filler.
> 
> There are also a few individual short fillers in other lines:
> 
> ...


So my favorite RASCC are short fillers?

I'm in need of Edumacation........

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Kidvegas said:


> So my favorite RASCC are short fillers?
> 
> I'm in need of Edumacation........
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are referring To Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas!
They are just like Partagas shorts, SCDLH El PRINCIPE . BPC all long filler seegars!
Unless you drink the Kool Aid! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> If you are referring To Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas!
> They are just like Partagas shorts, SCDLH El PRINCIPE . BPC all long filler seegars!
> Unless you drink the Kool Aid! :vs_laugh:


Double love for this post!!!!!!!

And I love me some Kool Aid lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Kidvegas said:


> Double love for this post!!!!!!!
> 
> And I love me some Kool Aid lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You Da Man spicoli! :vs_cool:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Kidvegas said:


> So my favorite RASCC are short fillers?
> 
> I'm in need of Edumacation........


They're short cigars... rolled with long filler! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> They're short cigars... rolled with long filler! :vs_laugh:


Bless your Soul.......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Kidvegas said:


> Bless your Soul.......


AFAIK the list I posted above (that you were quoting) covers EVERY short filler CC in current production. If it isn't included in that list, it isn't short filler. There are a handful of budget cigars that were short filler before 2002 and long filler since then, but RASCC wasn't one of them. Still, when in doubt check CCW.

Or were you just yanking my chain? :noidea:


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> AFAIK the list I posted above (that you were quoting) covers EVERY short filler CC in current production. If it isn't included in that list, it isn't short filler. There are a handful of budget cigars that were short filler before 2002 and long filler since then, but RASCC wasn't one of them. Still, when in doubt check CCW.
> 
> Or were you just yanking my chain? :noidea:


No chain yank my friend! 
I saw mention of Club cigars being short fill. And I was just wondering! Since Club is in the name of the RASCC!

I feel much better now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Kidvegas said:


> No chain yank my friend!
> I saw mention of Club cigars being short fill. And I was just wondering! Since Club is in the name of the RASCC!
> 
> I feel much better now


Oh, sorry. I only meant the little machine-made "club" sized 3-3/4" x 22 cigarillos in between "minis" and "puritos".

There are a few full-sized cigars with "Club" in their name, but it has nothing to do with those.

Confusing, ain't it!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> Oh, sorry. I only meant the little machine-made "club" sized 3-3/4" x 22 cigarillos in between "minis" and "puritos".
> 
> There are a few full-sized cigars with "Club" in their name, but it has nothing to do with those.
> 
> Confusing, ain't it!


Looking back over your original post and I now see where you Mentioned ICT machine made and that included the clubs.

It is a bit confusing but, I think it adds to the fun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

